# Camp Leatherneck afghan hiring EMT's and Paramedics



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 15, 2013)

For anyone who maybe interested. $95,000 tax free for Paramedics. $84,000 for EMT-B's. I have no connection or relation to this and am simply posting it as employment information for all who maybe interested. 

http://www.emsjobcenter.com/jobseeker/job/12253084/EMT Paramedic/CHSi Middle East/

http://www.emsjobcenter.com/jobseeker/job/12253091/EMT Basic/CHSi Middle East/


----------



## CFal (Feb 15, 2013)

if I had 2 years experience I would jump all over that.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 18, 2013)

FYI...

This contract was just released for bid. NO company has this award yet so applying to this company (who is legitimate and decent organization) will not put you any closer in obtaining the position unless they win the contract.

As a side note, my company is also bidding on this contract and yes it will be a sweet gig.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 18, 2013)

Additionally, this job will be at most for one year only because that base is closing.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 19, 2013)

IMO that pay is a little low considering the contracts in UAE and Qatar are about the same.


----------



## akflightmedic (Feb 19, 2013)

It is average pay for medics in Afghanistan. That number varies slightly but it is right in the market where it should be.

As with every discussion we have had on here about professionalism within our industry and vollie versus paid....as long as there is someone who will come for those wages, then those wages will remain. And trust me, there is ALWAYS someone ready to deploy...


----------



## steff (Aug 9, 2013)

Did anything come from this?


----------

